# kwick way boring bar tool kit help



## john mullen (Apr 12, 2014)

I just purchased a Kwik Way boring bar serial# F4497 without a set up tool kit . this machine I think to be manufactured in the 1930s or 1940s. I have no idea of what the tool set up kit looks like or where to start looking for one .Any help?? Anyone ??I'm new hear and do not yet know how to post photos or I would post one of my machine ..Sorry
Thanks, John


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 13, 2014)

You might still be able to get an old manual from Kwik Way - https://kwik-way.com/om/8-boring-bars  I also see a tool kit on e-bay but I don't know if it would cover your boring bar - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kwik-Way-To...ring-Bar-COMPLETE-FREE-SHIPPING-/181351354265   It's doubtful but might still give you an idea of what you are looking for.

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## john mullen (Apr 13, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> You might still be able to get an old manual from Kwik Way - https://kwik-way.com/om/8-boring-bars  I also see a tool kit on e-bay but I don't know if it would cover your boring bar - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kwik-Way-To...ring-Bar-COMPLETE-FREE-SHIPPING-/181351354265   It's doubtful but might still give you an idea of what you are looking for.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> -Ron


thanks Ron!
I looked at the kit on e/bay it looks like there is more to it than I thought. I have found the owner manual for the f series and should get it soon. that will help a lot. 
Anyone have any experience with this machine?? the ins and outs, what to avoid, comments?...John


----------



## billh (Apr 14, 2014)

John,

I have two Kwick ways, one is an FWS and the other is missing the ID plate, but for some reason I think it's an FN.  The FN?? is a larger bar than the FWS and cuts from 3" dia. up to close to 7".  The set up/cutting tool kit shown on the ebay listing is similar to the one I have for my FN, and is in a tool box like the one for my FWS.  I do not have owners manuals for either one but I have been able to order cutting tools for both and they use different cutting tools.  I primarily use my bars for cutting motorcycle cylinders and other small engine cylinders.  I have used the FN?? for automotive and truck engines, the kit for that one includes engine block hold downs while the FWS does not.  I cut the motorcycle cylinders using a quick way table that sandwiches the cylinder below the bar.

When I get a few minutes I will take a couple of pictures and see what I can do about getting them on this site.

If you have a picture of your bar, it might be easier to mail me direct at billhaas1@cox.net.  I have been using these machines since 1970 so I might be able to be of some assistance. 

Bill


----------



## john mullen (Apr 14, 2014)

billh said:


> John,
> 
> I have two Kwick ways, one is an FWS and the other is missing the ID plate, but for some reason I think it's an FN.  The FN?? is a larger bar than the FWS and cuts from 3" dia. up to close to 7".  The set up/cutting tool kit shown on the ebay listing is similar to the one I have for my FN, and is in a tool box like the one for my FWS.  I do not have owners manuals for either one but I have been able to order cutting tools for both and they use different cutting tools.  I primarily use my bars for cutting motorcycle cylinders and other small engine cylinders.  I have used the FN?? for automotive and truck engines, the kit for that one includes engine block hold downs while the FWS does not.  I cut the motorcycle cylinders using a quick way table that sandwiches the cylinder below the bar.
> 
> ...



Bill thank you, I'll send you an e/mail w/photos...John


----------



## john mullen (May 4, 2014)

I have found drawings for the model f boring bar hold down tools and I am in the process in making them . Thank you everyone for all your help. John Mullen


----------



## Rapscallion (May 5, 2014)

Hi John. Coincidence or what? Your user name is my real name. Is it your real name too?

All the best with the headstock that you are repairing. I am repairing a machines headstock too.

Coincidence or what?


----------



## john mullen (May 13, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> Hi John. Coincidence or what? Your user name is my real name. Is it your real name too?
> 
> All the best with the headstock that you are repairing. I am repairing a machines headstock too.
> 
> Coincidence or what?



Yes my real name is John Mullen I have had it for 68 years:Happybirthday:5-30-46


----------

